# Newbie.  I Just Got This Bike From My Dad's And Wanted Advice About What To Do Or It To Do.



## moerlien (Jun 3, 2016)

I just wanted some general advice before I take on this project. I want to get advice on how much does it cost to restore a bike in this condition and any suggestions you could give me.  I've partially restored a car, but I know this is a difference animal and don't want to make any assumptions.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jun 3, 2016)

I'd say just clean it up, new tires and tubes and ride it. Not a bike to invest a lot of money in, in my opinion


----------



## bairdco (Jun 3, 2016)

I agree. But it looks like you're off to a bad start if you're already flipping it the bird.


----------



## vincev (Jun 3, 2016)

I would clean and polish the bike,put new tires and tubes and enjoy the ride.It is an old bike but not a highly collectable bike.Have fun with it and draw a few looks from people.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jun 3, 2016)

If you really want that bike to shine, take it apart and dip the chrome parts in an oxalic acid solution to remove the rust followed by #0000 steel wool ( kiddy plastic pool works great). You may have to use clear coat remover on the frame. Don't dip the tank or rack in the bath; remove rust gently by using WD40 and#0000 steel wool. Lastly, buff the entire bike with buffing compound, rag, and elbow grease. Regarding the plastic pieces, just wash with detegent and very gently buff them out. 
Enjoy,
JG


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 3, 2016)

If the front light assembly is all there in good shape you should remove that and send it to me. LOLololol. JK, as the others said clean it up and ride it, keeping it as original as possible, not much profit to be made on that one, but would make a cool cruiser!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 3, 2016)

Welcome, @moerlien, and cool bike! 
Is the chrome piece at the front plastic? If so be careful, it's easy to ruin the finish on those.


----------



## moerlien (Jun 3, 2016)

Lol.  The man in the pic is my father.  We were trying to find the serial number. My plans were not to make it an investment, but to clean it up and show it off.  I found out with my previous car restore that when I restored a car for investment it didn't work out so well anyway.  I thought the bike looked cool and found out my grandparents bought it for one of my uncle's.  We also found a woman's bike that was bought at the same time.  So I guess I will be busy. Not a great pic of the second bike. Sorry


----------



## moerlien (Jun 3, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Welcome, @moerlien, and cool bike!
> Is the chrome piece at the front plastic? If so be careful, it's easy to ruin the finish on those.



It's plastic.


----------



## moerlien (Jun 3, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> If the front light assembly is all there in good shape you should remove that and send it to me. LOLololol. JK, as the others said clean it up and ride it, keeping it as original as possible, not much profit to be made on that one, but would make a cool cruiser!



Actually the lights on both bikes are in good shape. I haven't put any batteries in yet but keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## the2finger (Jun 3, 2016)

Grease it n ride it


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 3, 2016)

Awesome man, I got the exact same pair of bikes in my garage!  Always cool to have a pair of em.  You and your lady will be ridin in style


----------

